

 We need testers to review our product and send feedbacks - sqardius
http://www.sqardius.net/home.html

======
sqardius
If you do find it not interesting at all, please tell us why. Maybe we can do
better.

~~~
ColinWright
Instant feedback ...

I can't really tell quickly what it does, why I want it, how it works, or what
benefit I'll gain. Here's a screenshot:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/Squardius.png> (that will most likely be
taken down in about 24 hours)

I'm not into photo sharing anyway, and I can't see why I'd bother to look up
anyone else's photos of where I already am. It doesn't solve a problem I have,
and doesn't convince me I have a problem.

It's likely that doesn't help much since I'm almost certainly not your
intended audience anyway, but I thought I'd take the two minutes to give some
feedback.

~~~
sqardius
The site is using Html5 tags, that's why you get that. Yeah, to just look on
others pictures of where you already are isn't that fun or interesting, but we
think it might be useful to see pictures of community meetups, sport or
musical events, not all the people can assist to an event, Sqardius allows
users to see what others have seen before.

~~~
ColinWright
Thinking out loud - I could be wrong - but ...

Your response sounds reasonable, defending your original idea, but you haven't
sold me on why I might want to do it. You need to find ways to make it sounds
interesting to look at photos others have taken in this location.

Currently, I have a complete failure of imagination. Sell it to me.

And consider, are you simply defending your original idea, rather than
listening and responding to honest feedback?

But I hve to go do some work now. Good luck!

